# Lets see your aftermarket rifle stocks



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm fixin to pull the trigger on a new speed demon (22-250) and am gonna be puttin her in a new stock. Right now I'm leaning towards Boyd's laminate thumbhole stocks, the price and finish on them seem hard to beat. 

What are fellow 2coolers using for aftermarkets, and does anyone have experience with Boyd's? Pics appreciated!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am using a McMillan A5 stock on my Rem 700.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 2 of the Boyds thumbhole stocks....one on a Ruger model 77,25-06, and one on a Remington 700 in 300 win mag......love them...am just fixing to order a thumbhole stock and matching forend for my NEF 280...


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

coogerpop said:


> I have 2 of the Boyds thumbhole stocks....one on a Ruger model 77,25-06, and one on a Remington 700 in 300 win mag......love them...am just fixing to order a thumbhole stock and matching forend for my NEF 280...


What color finish did you go with?


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

You may want to look at http://www.stockysstocks.com They have some really nice stuff and I found them easy to deal with with good specials on many items when I was looking. I bought a grey thumb hole laminant that I put on an old Remington 700 and it's great.


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

H.S. Precision all the way


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

i had a knox axiom stock on a weatherby vanguard and it gave me fits in accuracy and always suspected it was that flemsy stock. went to a boyds laminate thumbhole in camo green, bolted on perfect and the gun now shoots everything, some loads are tack driving.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a Houge overmold with full aluminum pillars on my Savage 111. It is a night and day difference compared to the factory one. Now it's a tack driver. I would highly recomened this stock to anyone looking for an aftermarket stock.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

McMillan vs. Bell and CArlson vs. H.S. precision. Big price difference. One of the major custom gun makers uses Bell and Carlson.

What do you guys think. Need something for my PSS, which already shoots .35" but it just doesn't "look cool." Which as we all know is very important.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank yall for the input...and yeah mcmillan is definitely out of the price range lol


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

gstanford85 said:


> I have a Houge overmold with full aluminum pillars on my Savage 111. It is a night and day difference compared to the factory one. Now it's a tack driver. I would highly recomened this stock to anyone looking for an aftermarket stock.


Do you happen to know offhand if hogue makes a stock that fits savage bull barrel models?


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

panhandle_slim said:


> Do you happen to know offhand if hogue makes a stock that fits savage bull barrel models?


EDIT: found them


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

i have a boyds laminate in royal jacaranda and it is very nice. very limited fit work and once i glass bedded the action its a solid shooter of a 7mmRM. hell it shot very well even before i bedded it.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

blueproline said:


> i have a boyds laminate in royal jacaranda and it is very nice. very limited fit work and once i glass bedded the action its a solid shooter of a 7mmRM. hell it shot very well even before i bedded it.


 here she is, i add a limb saver pad the one from boyds is pretty janky an insufficient for anything much over .243. this was a ruger m77 mark 2 allweather with the molded zytel stock....being a 7 mag with that thin *** skeleton stock it was a bit of a mule. it was my first magnum rifle and ive never looked back, ive shot this rifle solely since i was 13. ive added a bunch to my collection but this is my go to killing stick. the kleinguenther .300 WBY only comes out when im feeling sentimental....lol


----------



## BBA (Jun 21, 2004)

Not the clearest picture but it is all I have for now.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

308 remington 300. mcmillan a2 stock jewell trigger


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Browning ABolt with Boyd's Custom thumbhole.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice rifles guys, thanks


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*My girl...*

Rem 700 ACP .308 with a Hogue stock...love it.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Manners Stock*


Manners stock with a Stiller action chambered in 338 Edge, built by Garlan Gilbreath. Made 5 shots at 1100yds and hit my target all 5 times.:dance:


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

BOYD'S OWNERS...how easy was the install? Did you bed your actions? From what I understand they don't have pillars in them correct? Also, was the barrel free floating out of the box or did it require some reworking? Thanks!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

B&C with full length aluminum bedding block(glassed it in anyway due to a little bit of void around the recoil lug) I love it........Hogue overmolded with .920 barrel channel on 10/22 hvy. barrel......Reinhart Fajen semi-inletted thumbhole blank. Figured walnut with ebony fore-end and grip cap with maple spacers. The inletting finished out and the complete rifle built by a very good friend about 18 yrs ago.... (RIP Rick).....all three stocks are free floated...






.only accurate rifles are interesting...............Townsend Whelen


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

panhandle_slim said:


> BOYD'S OWNERS...how easy was the install? Did you bed your actions? From what I understand they don't have pillars in them correct? Also, was the barrel free floating out of the box or did it require some reworking? Thanks!!


 i think bedding and pillars are over rated, i did one gun and it didnt change a thing, heres my 7-08 with the boyds just bolting it on


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

bedding is proven, not overrated. and to answer the op, all 4 of the boyds finished stocks were drop in ready without issue on the barrel or action clearances. of course if your gonna change stocks why not glass her in, its not hard and has never hurt the accuracy of any rifle as long as you dont lock it to the stock.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

well its not proven to me, weve done 3 with no change 2 were completely accurised with no change. the most accuracy ive gained is from handloading by far.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess we will just call you the exception of the shooting world


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

So was it one rifle or three? Or maybe since u run that awesome barrel vibration tuner theyre already so dialed in proven accurizing techniques dont apply?


----------



## FISHINFREAK1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres my sks and my 30-06.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Blueproline, is glass bedding something that I can do with no experience whatsoever in it? Or would it be safer to take it to a smith? I really wanna get this rifle right


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

blueproline said:


> So was it one rifle or three? Or maybe since u run that awesome barrel vibration tuner theyre already so dialed in proven accurizing techniques dont apply?


actually more than 3 , anyway two went for full accuraizing came back shootin the same.

one of my friends cdl wouldnt shoot for ****, i told him to let me handload but refused, it went in 8 weeks later and 600 bucks it comes back claiming to be a sub gun, went to the range , 5 different factory loads and no change, so he finally lets me load for it, found a load and its 5 under and inch, sometimes even better.

same thing with his brothers gun but it went in as a shooter, came back the same, my handloads got it 5 at half inch, my ruger 77-22hornet got pillar and glass bedded, no change, my handloads get it 5 shots at .8 all day long.
the 7-08 above on an axiom stock with aluminum pillars was good on some days and some not so good, bolted a boyds on and did nothing and its a great shooter all day, that axiom had been a suspect all along, its just to flemsy and doesnt bench very good with that ar style buttstock either.
im just not convinced glass bedding does much, it might help some guns if its moving in the stock, it hasnt helped us one bit. 
dont believe me ? call hcr and ask them if pillars and glass bedding help, they will tell you it can or depends , they dont claim it will.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Zrexpilot you are not sounding very accurate to me. Could be you and/or your gunsmith. Pillars, floating, bedding, and trigger jobs are all proven improvements to any rifle. Some light barrels work better with a pressure point which is easily found.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

is glass bedding proven ? yes. does it guarantee a rifle to shoot better ? no 
there has to be a problem there to exist to make it shoot better, if theres no problem between stock and receiver it wont help.
hill country rifles considered the best will tell you that. they dont even guarantee a full accurizng, nothins guaranteed to work.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Who considers Hill Country Rifles to be the best?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

well one of the best


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

My opinion not


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

x2 certainly not(hill country), and to the op, yes you can glass bed your own stock with acra-glass. its not hard just do some research and use plenty of lubrication especially on threads. i like the acra glass gel as its not as messy.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

follow the instructions and you will be fine...


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

this excerpt was taken directly off hill countrys site....
Accurize it!
*Sub-Inch Group Guaranteed!*

*Bolt Action Rifles Only*

Work Order Form

What makes our Accurizing service better? We actually shoot your rifle when we complete our work! Believe it or not, many "accurizing" services do not include shooting your rifle to make sure it is really accurate once the work is done. We fully inspect your rifle before we start our work and shoot your rifle for group when our work is completed. If we do not consistently produce sub-inch groups, we don't charge the full price. Believe me, we prefer the full price - so we go back into the rifle and continue working to ensure the rifle is as accurate as possible.

At HCR we live for accuracy. We won't be satisfied until all your rifles are extremely accurate. This is not just another bedding job we are talking about.

*The HCR Guarantee*
It all adds up to a sub-inch group guaranteed! Most rifles are returned within 8 weeks (12 weeks during the busy season), with final targets and factory ammo data. You deserve performance that instills confidence. So... Accurize It!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

it appears they do guarantee accurizing....they wont however guarantee results on a few calibers...
*Due to limited ammunition and inconsistent results, we do not guarantee any accuracy result with the 257 Roberts, 223 WSSM, 243 WSSM, 25 WSSM, 264 Win. Mag or the 7mm Ultra Mag. We will still Accurize these calibers, but cannot guarantee accuracy on them.*


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

if you decide to have the accurizing work done by a smith, im perticular to Kleinguenther Distinctive Firearms in Seguin(KDF). i have a KDF 300 wby that shoots single hole, not uncommon for a KDF rifle and their brakes are second to none.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

blueproline said:


> it appears they do guarantee accurizing....they wont however guarantee results on a few calibers...
> *Due to limited ammunition and inconsistent results, we do not guarantee any accuracy result with the 257 Roberts, 223 WSSM, 243 WSSM, 25 WSSM, 264 Win. Mag or the 7mm Ultra Mag. We will still Accurize these calibers, but cannot guarantee accuracy on them.*


This is interesting


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

that it is


----------

